
How do I find a cofounder? - ajobforme
I have been working on an idea part-time a few hours a week for the past few months, but I always find myself overwhelmed and really wanting someone else who is passionate about the idea and can pull some of the weight. Where do I find this person&#x2F;group of people?
======
Cypher
ask me!

~~~
ajobforme
hey! email me at ajobforhackers@gmail.com

We can talk about the project and see if you're interested.

